# Need Tool Bar Attachment for Work Sharp WS3000



## nmpatriot (11 mo ago)

Greetings,

I just recently purchased a Work Sharp WS3000 only to discover that their tool bar attachment is no longer being manufactured. That info came directly from the manufacturer.

Does anyone have access to this attachment and would like to sell it? My sharpener has not been delivered and I am seriously thinking of cancelling this machine. The tool bar attachment was the reason I made the purchase. I have a machinist cousin who is willing to make this attachment for me, but if I can locate someone who would sell their tool bar attachment, I would prefer to do that.

I have used a Tormek Super Grind 2000 for 20 years or so, but IMO, it is not suitable for grinding the small v-parting Pfeil gouges that I use which is why I purchased the WS3000.

Thanks for hearing me out,
Phillip


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not very likely that you'll find one for sale. It's been discontinued for at least five years, and everybdy who bought a WS3000 since it was discontinued is looking for one.

Did you see this? https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/253729
I think this is what he based his on:


----------



## nmpatriot (11 mo ago)

@HapHazzard

Thank you for your post. I have seen both the thread and Stumpy's video. Believe me when I say that I have spent much time researching this topic. Ha! However, I am not giving up my quest to locate this attachment.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## memilanuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I got the wide blade platform when I got my WS3000 a few years ago, but I missed out on the bar attachment. Never got around to finding something else, but it's always been kind of at the back of my mind.

Oddly enough, after viewing this thread here, I came across this newer (6 months ago) video from Stumpy Nubs:






Basically he goes over some of the changes (like the discontinuation of the wide blade platform and the bar attachment, CBN wheels, etc.) and then a highlights reel of the original video for posterity sake.

He does suggest this Tormek bench grinder bar attachment as a possible option. Might be worth looking into. I never built the little stand hoo-hah thingy that he mounted his to, but might need to fabricate something to mount the arm on.

HTH!


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

> I never built the little stand hoo-hah thingy that he mounted his to, but might need to fabricate something to mount the arm on.


I don't own a worksharp, so I don't know if it's got enough steel in the right place to attach one of these, but if it does, it might work. These are a lot stronger than you might think.
https://www.harborfreight.com/multi-position-magnetic-base-with-fine-adjustment-63663.html


----------



## nmpatriot (11 mo ago)

Thanks to all for all the great advice.

I may be shooting in the dark, but since I have not received my WS3000 yet I'm may be way off base. This is my Plan B to gain the functionality of the now extinct bar tool attachment.

In very general terms, I am going to purchase this bracket:









and use my existing Tormek universal support bar attached to a wood arm bolted to my sharpening station. There will be ample adjustments to make certain that the arm is parallel to the surface of the WS sanding disc. If this works as I visualize it my cost will be $35 plus the board, nuts/bolts and my time. In my opinion, this is a lot simpler - and cheaper - than making a custome cabinet and so on to be able to use all of my Tormek jigs on the WS. I hope this makes sense.

As soon as the WS is delivered I will know a lot more.

Thanks for all of your comments and suggestions,
Phillip


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think you're on the right track with the Tormek bracket and bar. I have the tool bar attachment and I use it but it's really quite flimsy and hard to get it set just right. The attachment came with my machine when I bought it used and the stand I built for my Worksharp doesn't have anywhere convenient to use the Tormek branded parts. Otherwise I'd sell the attachment and add the Tormek bar to my stand like you're planning to do.

Last few I saw on Ebay sold for an insane amount that's enough to tempt me to sell it anyway. But I do have several jigs I use with it to sharpen skews and carving tools so I guess I'll stick with what I have…


----------



## nmpatriot (11 mo ago)

@HokieKen

Thank you for your post. I made this very crude sketch that may make some sense to you.










My idea is to mount the above mentioned Tormek base bracket to a stout verical board. The board would be fastened to another horizontal board that the WS would sit on. Because of the different lengths of carving gouges the distance between the support arm and the WS disc would have to vary. At the moment, the simpliest solution would be to adjust the WS on the base to match the length of the gouge and the Tormek jig used. I would assume that this adjustment would just be perpendicular to the support arm.

If my machine would be delivered I would have a better idea on whether this would work or not.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Makes me wonder why they stopped offering a simple jig that so many people want? I smell a lawsuit from improper use here. The bean counters said "how much do we make selling this bar?", and squashed it.


----------



## nmpatriot (11 mo ago)

@controlfreak

One of the WS reps told me that it was discontinued due to lack of sales. True or not, I have no idea all I know is that it is no longer being offered for sale.

That being said, this is a perfect opportunity to DIY a better tool bar attachment. Plus, we could probably same some $$ in the process.

Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I believe you're on the right track Phillip. If I were you I'd probably do a quick mock-up and just see how all of your tool/jig combinations work and see if there are any unforeseen issues and whether or not you really need the adjustment of the position of the machine. For me, I can leave the bar in the same position and just change the height of the bar and extension of the tool to get the angle I need.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Makes me wonder why they stopped offering a simple jig that so many people want? I smell a lawsuit from improper use here. The bean counters said "how much do we make selling this bar?", and squashed it.
> 
> - controlfreak


There were rumors of Tormek suing them but I don't know if that was the reason. Lack of sales is just as likely a culprit. The large blade attachment being discontinued was what really surprised me. To a lot of people, that attachment is a must-have for the machine. Me included. If I didn't have that attachment, I'd build one for it post-haste.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> Makes me wonder why they stopped offering a simple jig that so many people want? I smell a lawsuit from improper use here. The bean counters said "how much do we make selling this bar?", and squashed it.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that. Their patents ran out long ago. Jet, Wen, Grizzly, Scheppach all have knockoffs - and deeper pocket than WorkSharp.

WS has a habit of discontnuing stuff across thier lineup. Small co. that doesn't have a cult like following, so they have to devote their limited resources to what sells profitably.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

FWIW, I did a search on Ebay for sold listings and there was a tool bar attachment that sold last month for $320. So I definitely wouldn't look towards owning one of those. IMO, incorporating it into a stand is the better option anyway. If I happen to find some free time, I may look at adding a bar to my stand and putting my attachment on Ebay for that kind of cabbage…


----------

